

Samsung backs Apple's 64-bit chip smartphone chip switch - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-24060694

======
GotAnyMegadeth
> In the case of 32-bit architecture, this refers to two to the power of 32,
> in other words 4.3 billion bytes of information per cycle.

> In the case of 64-bit architecture this refers to two to the power of 64,
> which totals about 18,400,000 trillion bytes.

Per cycle? Er...

------
devx
Unlike Apple, Samsung will actually take advantage of the 64-bit support, and
will most likely add 4GB of RAM to its next Galaxy S5 smartphone.

